# I thought VG-10 is stainless... o_O



## Bloum (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi!

I thought VG-10 is stainless, but I found a blade to buy, the description says that it's VG-10, and here is the picture:







:dazed:

to be honest, it says VG-10 "core", but what's the point making a clad with VG-10 inside, and carbon steel outside... :eek2:

what are your opinions?


----------



## Brucewml (Sep 28, 2016)

What knife is that?


----------



## Bloum (Sep 28, 2016)

It said Gyuto 210mm VG-10 core, that's it! :detective:


----------



## preizzo (Sep 28, 2016)

Look like it wasn't finished


----------



## Bloum (Sep 28, 2016)

So it can rust? :dazed:


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Sep 28, 2016)

Stainless steels used for kitchen cutlery are usually of the "very rust resistant but not rust PROOF" variety - the really rust-proof stuff is either not sufficiently hardenable (austenitic stainless - the stuff they make your pots from) or very oddball (H-1 and other exotic steels which are used more in diving knives ... probably suboptimal properties for kitchen use). So storing the blades in brine is not recommended 

"Not finished" means that there is surface oxidation from the actual forging process that you'd be expected to grind off yourself. 

"carbon clad stainless" is unusual but not at all unheard off.


----------



## malexthekid (Sep 28, 2016)

I will also add that as far as I am aware, there is no such thing as a truly rust resistant steel... In the right circumstances even the most advanced stainless steels will rust.


----------



## Bloum (Sep 28, 2016)

Thank you guys! I'm a bit smarter now


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Sep 28, 2016)

@malexthekid yep - but the point I was trying to make is that your average stainless steel knife is NOT made up of the same stuff as your dishwasher-proof pot.


----------



## BloodrootLS (Nov 16, 2016)

The knife looks like it's coming straight from heat treatment and stainless can and does oxidize when heated up hot unless it is carefully protected during heat treatment. My guess is just that there is scale/oxidation on the surface from the heat treatment and that it is still a stainless cladding.


----------



## K813zra (Nov 18, 2016)

On top of what was already said I have found that the soft steel used in cladding is often less rust resistant than the VG10 itself. I have stainless clad knives with a VG10 core that will spot overnight if not dried properly but I have not had issues with any mono VG10 outdoor knives spotting while hunting or fishing and they are exposed to moisture for hours on end for weeks at a time.


----------



## jljohn (Dec 19, 2016)

I wonder if the core is VG-10 clad with mild steel?


----------

